# Sunday on Capital Punishment



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

I had Harvey, Barney and Ed for my crew. We ran the pass at about 330 and headed south to the 100 fathom line. We got the spread out just before sunrise and about 20 minutes later our port long goes downs. What I would guess to have been a 300 pound blue came up and gave us a little show. Unfortunately the fish got wrapped up in the leader and main line and we lost it. Kept trolling the line toward the elbow and found a little floating grass. Picked up one little dolphin on the troll then stopped so the guys could bail a few. 13 was the official count on the dolphin. Got back on the troll and picked up a nice hoo. Ran across several schools of blackfin and bonito and picked a couple of them up too. Not much going on so we pulled up and headed to one of our deep drop numbers and loaded up on yellow edge and tiles. The weather was great but the water dirty with not much life. Can't post pics from my phone but I'll try to get a few up tonight.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

First Donnie thanks for the trip had a great time. You forgot to mention the fireworks display on the way home. The sky was black with clouds and occasionally you could see orange-red streak to the north west, then you would see a bright white streak to the north east. Then sometimes the sky would lite up like someone took a large flash picture. I certainly enjoyed the show, I am adding a picture of the catch. Thanks to Barney for making the trip enjoyable and interesting and to Harvey for the company and prayers, already had my grouper sandwich


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting a picture Ed. I'll try to get a couple more posted tonight.


----------



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Glad to see someone was in the action*

Nice catch!!!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great pics and thanks for the post. Sounds like a fun day to me :thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I think I may have seen you in that area. Fishing was slow for us with only one Wahoo on the troll.

We did manage a nice Gag on one drop.

The Chicken Dolphin seemed to be chasing everyone around.


----------

